# [Sammelthread] Was haltet ihr von Vibox Killer V



## NazcaGT (18. Januar 2014)

Was haltet ihr vom Super-Übertaktungs Desktop Vibox Killer V ?

Falls jemand die Webseite nicht besuchen möchte, sollte dann hier unten die system-teile ansehen.




3.6GHz Intel Core i7 Extreme 4960X 6-Core CPU
 Asus Rampage IV Extreme X79 Motherboard
 4x  GeForce GTX 780 Ti's - Quad SLi
 480GB Corsair GTX Neutron Solid State Drive
 64GB Corsair Donimator Platinum 1866MHz RAM
 Silverstone Temjin TJ11 Chassis
 Hyper-Freeze Cooling Solution
 LiteOn DVD-RW & BluRay-RW Combo Optical Drive

Bitte schreib alees was der PC für euch ist.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, was ich hier schreiben soll....


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (19. Januar 2014)

Ähm... Vll unnötig?  Wenn ich sowas irgendwie bekommen würde, würde ich das Teil verkaufen


----------



## NazcaGT (19. Januar 2014)

Will doch nur eure meinung wissen was ihr von es haltet oder was ihr mit diesen PC machen würdet falls ihr so ein model hättet (Settings von spielen wie MineCraft die keine grenzen haben.)


----------



## svd (19. Januar 2014)

Mit so einer Kiste könntest du alles machen, was du willst. 

Aber was ist das? Das (immer noch?) verbuggte "Battlefield 4" auf Ultra spielen? Oder "Crysis 3" und "Metro Last Light", wo es nach einem Durchspielen sowieso keine Motivation gibt, das noch einmal zu tun?

Wahrscheinlich würde ich die DOSBox anschmeißen und einen Retrotitel spielen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Januar 2014)

NazcaGT schrieb:


> was ihr von es haltet o*der was ihr mit diesen PC machen würdet* falls ihr so ein model hättet


 
Ernsthaft --> *verkaufen *

So ein Teil braucht wirklich kein Mensch.
Das hat den Gegenwert eines Kleinwagens und den Stromverbrauch eines Staubsaugers.


----------



## LordCrash (19. Januar 2014)

Ich würde damit Witcher 3 mit Ultrasettings und UHD spielen, wenn es dann mal rauskommt.....


----------



## Worrel (19. Januar 2014)

Da ich momentan mit einer GF 550Ti  fast noch zufrieden bin, würde ich 3 der 4 Grafikkarten verkaufen.
Ebenso bin ich mit meinen 4GB Speicher zu frieden, so daß sich irgendwer der nach Upgrade übrigen 56 GB Speicher annehmen darf.

Mal ernsthaft gefragt: Wofür braucht man bei einem Spiele PC mehr als 8 GB? Ich meine, ohne Freak Experimente wie das aktuelle durchzuspielende Spiel komplett in dem Ram zu laden? (was allerdings bei einer verbauten SSD wenig Sinn macht.) 

Wenn der Rest ähnlich überdimensioniert ist, ist das Ding so sinnvoll, wie mit dem Porsche zum Zigarettenholen 100m durch die Tempo 30 Zone zu tuckern ...


----------



## LordCrash (19. Januar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da ich momentan mit einer GF 550Ti  fast noch zufrieden bin, würde ich 3 der 4 Grafikkarten verkaufen.
> Ebenso bin ich mit meinen 4GB Speicher zu frieden, so daß sich irgendwer der nach Upgrade übrigen 56 GB Speicher annehmen darf.
> 
> Mal ernsthaft gefragt: Wofür braucht man bei einem Spiele PC mehr als 8 GB? Ich meine, ohne Freak Experimente wie das aktuelle durchzuspielende Spiel komplett in dem Ram zu laden? (was allerdings bei einer verbauten SSD wenig Sinn macht.)
> ...



Och, wenn ich das Ding hätte, würden mir schon Möglichkeiten einfallen, es auch zu nutzen. Ein UHD Display bzw. sogar mehrere Monitore wären natürlich Pflicht für so ein Monstersystem....

Nicht alles im Leben muss immer nur vernünftig sein....


----------



## Lunica (19. Januar 2014)

> Was haltet ihr vom Super-Übertaktungs Desktop Vibox Killer V ?



Ich würde eine 780Ti behalten und den Rest verkaufen.



> Das hat den Gegenwert eines Kleinwagens



Naja - Viele brauchen den Kleinwagen auch nur zum Zweck.
Außerdem verliert der genauso schnell an Wert wie der Rechner.

Um das Geld des Rechners würde ich mich 2-3-4 Monate in einem strengen Winter in den Süden absetzen.
Morgen gleich in den Flieger Richtung Gran Canaria und erst wieder Ende Mai zurück ... Jo das wärs!


----------



## NazcaGT (19. Januar 2014)

Nun falls ich mal viel geld habe und ein sehr berümmter Let's Player sein werde/würde, dann würde ich mir diesen PC mit einen 4K 3840x2160 Pixel Monitor besorgen das mit einem min. bis zu 19 mbps oder am besten das super angebot von T-Home mit bis zu 50 mbps internet bestellen.


----------

